# medical/travel insurance, any advice?



## bailey83 (Feb 28, 2014)

hi,

My family and I have been living in BC since November under my husbands working visa. 
We are still waiting for our medical cards and my travel insurance has now expired as i expected to be covered sooner. can anyone recommend a company that i could use to take out more insurance until we receive our cards? i have looked at numerous policies and they all state in the small print that I need to purchase the insurance before the trip commences, ie still be in the UK.

not a very exciting post i am afraid but any help would be appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't understand. If you have been in BC since November you became eligible for the MSP card at beginning of February. Have you applied and just not received the card(s)? If so you are certainly entitled to use the system and don't need to purchase other medical insurance.
FROM THE BC HEALTH WEBSITE
New residents or persons re-establishing residence in B.C. are eligible for coverage after completing a wait period that normally consists of the balance of the month of arrival plus two months. For example, if an eligible person arrives during the month of July, coverage is available October 1. If absences from Canada exceed a total of 30 days during the wait period, eligibility for coverage may be affected.


----------



## bailey83 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Yes I have applied but not received our cards yet, also my husband get comprehensive insurance with his company but this is only effective when the other one is. so are you saying we do not physically need the cards we will be registered? thanks again, i find this all confusing, and i complained about the NHS back home!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you've applied for MSP in the required time period then you are, IMO, fully covered. I suggest you telephone whatever number applies to you and check up on your app. Ask them if there's a temporary card(s)/letter to show your husband's employer or a hospital should you need care.
Health Insurance BC 
Monday to Friday, 8:00 am to 4:30 pm PST (except statutory holidays)
Metro Vancouver: 604 683-7151
Toll-free: 1 800 663-7100


----------



## bailey83 (Feb 28, 2014)

thank you for your help. i will call tomorrow.


----------



## Henry001 (Feb 11, 2014)

very good information


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi I'm applying for a work permit to canada from uk soon. I had a car accident here in 2012 which have me whiplash, I am still taking occasional painkillers. Will this effect my application? Also I was off sick after the accident for 8 months. I'm concerned about the medical clearance, is this required for all occupations? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The use of painkilling meds will not affect your application. For a temporary work permit you do not require a medical examination except if your planning to work in the medical field. If you decide to apply for Permanent Resident status then a medical examination is required.


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you auld yin that's a huge help


----------



## Eugene182 (Mar 11, 2014)

Double check with MSP about your eligibility MSP Contacts for B.C. Residents

If they tell you that you need additional coverage you can still get, but there will be a waiting period. The shortest waiting period is 48 hours.
(moderated)


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

That's really useful to know thanks Eugene


----------

